# Chronic vs. Persistent A-Fib



## boo2unme (Jan 5, 2016)

is there any guidance on this. I have a provider that is documenting Chronic A-fib, but is coding Persistent. She says it means the same thing.... If it means the same, why are there two separate codes?  What is the difference form a coding perspective? I have looked everywhere and cannot find guidance on this?


----------



## cherene (Jan 8, 2016)

*Chronic or persistent A-Fib*

I would show her/him the two different codes in the ICD-10 book.  The definition in the coding dictionary for Chronic: persistent, continuing or reoccurring.
I48.2 Chronic A-Fib (permanent A-Fib)
I would just explain that the correct code must match the documentation exactly and as a coder you are obligated and responsible for this.

Cherene


----------

